# Transom or trolling motor fish finder?



## citylimitshunter (Jun 25, 2017)

Hey guys I've decided on getting a hummingbird helix 7 but my budget only allows me for one. Do y'all think it's more important to have one on at the steering wheel or on the trolling motor? Also is the si worth the extra money? Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## charlie81 (Jun 25, 2017)

I'm Curious to hear the answer as well. I've got a cheap hook 3 on the transom right now but really want to upgrade. I'm thinking I should get one for the trolling motor first though since I already have something on the back.... My guess is, in your situation it would depend on what kind of fishing you do the most.


----------



## 61BelAir (Jun 25, 2017)

I am fairly new to boat ownership and fish finders having not owned anything bigger than a jon boat until last year.  Back in October I bought a 20' Stratos and the old Eagle fish finder didn't work.  I bought a Helix 7 SI and mounted it beside the console where the old unit was.  It's definitely handy there to look at the built in maps (for someone not use to being on a big lake) and also to keep an eye on depths, etc.  
It would be far more useful up at the trolling motor for fishing though.  I got a ram mount for it so that I could turn it more towards the front, but I don't think even a 12" screen would be visible from that far enough to find fish.  It's not much help for someone fishing from the back deck either.  
My plan is to relocate it to the bow and just put a small/cheaper unit at the console.  All I personally need there are basics.  

In the meanwhile I'll leave it where it is because it's more important to me to know where you're going and what's beneath you than where the fish are.  

The Side Imaging is nearly a MUST HAVE if you spend time fishing depths under 10-15 feet.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 25, 2017)

If you have the money for side imaging then you probably have enough $$$ for two units honestly. 

But, here's my opinion. If you go with SI then mount it at the console. You have to be able to look at it while idling around. On my bay boat I have mine on the center console and have it on a RAM mount. When i put the trollling motor down to fish I just turn my unit around and can look afew feet over my shoulder to see it. I use it mostly for depth at that time as the transducer is on the back of the boat.
If you end up choosing a down scan unit I would mount it up front probably. Either way you need to be able to see the unit when you're on the front of the boat fishing.


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Jun 25, 2017)

I've got one at each spot. I used a SI Garmin at the console on a ram mount for quite a while. I would just turn it to face me on the bow when I was up there. Just recently I put a SI humminbird (given to me for free) up front but I only use it for traditional sonar while fishing drop shot. Other that that, I revert back to my Garmin


----------



## castandblast (Jun 26, 2017)

jeremyledford said:


> If you have the money for side imaging then you probably have enough $$$ for two units honestly.
> 
> But, here's my opinion. If you go with SI then mount it at the console. You have to be able to look at it while idling around. On my bay boat I have mine on the center console and have it on a RAM mount. When i put the trollling motor down to fish I just turn my unit around and can look afew feet over my shoulder to see it. I use it mostly for depth at that time as the transducer is on the back of the boat.
> If you end up choosing a down scan unit I would mount it up front probably. Either way you need to be able to see the unit when you're on the front of the boat fishing.



This is what I did as well until i can save up to get the Terrova trolling motor. Two things. 1) get the bigger ram mount, I have the 899 humminbird and you def need the heavier duty mount in rough water! don't skimp or you'll loose your screen. 2) if you get the side Image, just remember when you turn it around, whats on the left side, is now on the right and vise versa.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 26, 2017)

If you only have one then without a doubt it needs to go on the transom.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 26, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> If you only have one then without a doubt it needs to go on the transom.



Agreed. Especially if you're looking at SI since that needs a decent amount of boat movement to generate a proper image.


----------



## citylimitshunter (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks for all the responses guys. Think I'm gonna do a helix 7 di with gps on the transom


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jun 27, 2017)

put it on the console with a swivel mount so you can use it in both locations.  you could also add a transducer on the trolling motor and a switch so you can switch back and forth between transducers


----------

